# How To Get Red Belly Piranha To Come Out More



## RedBellyKing (May 3, 2014)

Ok so i have 2 red belly piranha and they are both in separate tanks the biggest one i have is around 8-9In and the other one i'd say is 6In they both have Potting pots in there tanks and always hide in them the biggest one always comes out to look around but the small one almost never comes out except when he's eating. Should i take the Pot out of his tank? or what?

Ps the Lighting in both tanks are very dim and i have the temp in both tanks set to 80 Degrees if that helps.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Remove any hiding spots, they will get used to it.


----------



## RedBellyKing (May 3, 2014)

Ægir said:


> Remove any hiding spots, they will get used to it.


all right i will do that, I had to put a hiding spot in with my biggest piranha because he would spazz the F out every time i'd walk past his tank it got so bad that he would slam into the glass and almost break it he even freaked out and flop out of the tank taking the lid off and every thing so he's keeping his hiding spot lol


----------



## RedBellyKing (May 3, 2014)

Update My Piranha is Pissed! he keeps following my every move since removing his Hiding place


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Good to hear, would still remove the other hiding spot and let him freak out for a few times... or just leave the lights off for a few days

Interfere and move things as little as possible, and just let them work it out on their own. As in if you change something every day, they will treat it like a new tank every day and be freaked out


----------



## RedBellyKing (May 3, 2014)

Ægir said:


> Good to hear, would still remove the other hiding spot and let him freak out for a few times... or just leave the lights off for a few days
> 
> Interfere and move things as little as possible, and just let them work it out on their own. As in if you change something every day, they will treat it like a new tank every day and be freaked out


Alright i may try to remove the other ones hiding spot


----------

